# Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juli 2010)

*Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## Manny G. (9. Juli 2010)

*Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Möönsch,jetzt wo ich die G11 hab kommt so ne geile Aktion.


----------



## Zsinj (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Kann beides nur empfehlen 

Hab eine (ur-) G15 die bis auf das LCD mit der G11 identisch ist und die G500.


----------



## BikeRider (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



Manny G. schrieb:


> Möönsch,jetzt wo ich die G11 hab kommt so ne geile Aktion.


 Recht haste.
Ich habe auch ne G11 und ne G5.
 Was solls Shit happens


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Mist, und ich hab im Mom kein Geld...schnell mal meine G15 und MX518 in die Bucht setzen


----------



## wooty1337 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Moinsen, hab beide Geräte schon seit längerem im Einsatz (G11 ca. 2 Jahre und die G500 ca. 1/2 Jahr) und kann beides nur empfehlen. Für den Preis durchaus auch sehr attraktiv 

MfG Wo.0tY


----------



## Rayken (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

nicht schlecht...
allerdings finde ich die G15 Refesh bzw. G15 Allgemein wegen dem Display viel besser.

Aber ansonsten gank O.K. das Bundel, hab seinerzeit glaub ich für den selben Preis ne G15 Refesh bekommen und ein Jahresabo der PCGH


----------



## St3ps (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wenn's kableos wäre, ... .


----------



## Rayken (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

kabeloses Tastatur Bundle ist nicht so ganz praktikabel, hatte mal die Logitech cordless Bluetooth, musste recht häufig Batterien wechslen bzw. Akkus.

Grad beim Gamen ist das nicht so praktisch
So was kabeloses ist eher was für den Media PC im Wohnzimmer...


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

tasten sind viel zu laut und zu hoch .. da bleib ich bei meiner logitech illu


----------



## XXTREME (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



Rayken schrieb:


> kabeloses Tastatur Bundle ist nicht so ganz praktikabel, hatte mal die Logitech cordless Bluetooth, musste recht häufig Batterien wechslen bzw. Akkus.
> 
> Grad beim Gamen ist das nicht so praktisch
> So was kabeloses ist eher was für den Media PC im Wohnzimmer...




Blödsinn was du da von dir gibst ?! Der Akku meiner Logitech MX Revolution (Maus) hält wenn ich kontinuirlich (ca. 6Std. am Tag) zocke inkl. noch 2-3 Std. im Internet surfe ganze 5-6 Tage, erst dann muss sie in die Ladestation . Die Tastatur des MX3100er Sets hält ebenfalls gute 12 Wochen mit einem Satz Batterien oder Akkus, die tastatur hat nämlich meine holde Maid !!!
Also bitte, nicht immer alles so verallgemeinern .


----------



## St3ps (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



Rayken schrieb:


> kabeloses Tastatur Bundle ist nicht so ganz praktikabel, hatte mal die Logitech cordless Bluetooth, musste recht häufig Batterien wechslen bzw. Akkus.
> 
> Grad beim Gamen ist das nicht so praktisch
> So was kabeloses ist eher was für den Media PC im Wohnzimmer...



Naja, ein Kabel ist dafür im Weg.


----------



## 1337 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Kann beides NICHT empfehlen 

Mit der G500 komm ich beim gamen nicht klar, 5700dpi braucht man auch nicht wirklich...
Das G11 ist einfach ein Riesenbrett mit Makrotasten die ich auch nicht brauche, die Beleuchtung ist tagsüber sehr schwach, grad jetzt wo noch die Sonne ins Zimmer brennt...


----------



## Zombiez (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



1337 schrieb:


> ...Das G11 ist einfach ein Riesenbrett mit Makrotasten die ich auch nicht brauche, die Beleuchtung ist tagsüber sehr schwach, grad jetzt wo noch die Sonne ins Zimmer brennt...



Weil es so dunkel ist, wenn die Sonne im Zimmer steht?! Die Sinnhaftigkeit von so riesigen und teuren Keyboards steht für mich zwar auch nicht zur Debatte ( Wozu brauch ich mehr als meine Logitech deluxe 250???), aber die Beleuchtung TAGSÜBER zu kritisieren...naja...


----------



## exa (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

geniös, werde mir das Angebot mit nem Kumpel teilen...

ich die Maus, er die Tasta...


----------



## Rayken (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Blödsinn was du da von dir gibst ?! Der Akku meiner Logitech MX Revolution (Maus) hält wenn ich kontinuirlich (ca. 6Std. am Tag) zocke inkl. noch 2-3 Std. im Internet surfe ganze 5-6 Tage, erst dann muss sie in die Ladestation . Die Tastatur des MX3100er Sets hält ebenfalls gute 12 Wochen mit einem Satz Batterien oder Akkus, die tastatur hat nämlich meine holde Maid !!!
> Also bitte, nicht immer alles so verallgemeinern .



MX3100 hat kein Display, kein Bluetooth, wenn man noch so ne Steinzeit Tastatur ohne alles benutz... mit meiner Uralt Logitech von anno damals Tastatur "DM" Zeiten hält sicher auch noch 1-3 Monate mit Duracell Batterien aus 

Kommt natürlich auch darauf an was man damit macht...


----------



## Low (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundle NUR für PCGH-Leser: Logitech G11 Keyboard + Logitech G500 Mouse für 74,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Die HD 5770 ist viel zu teuer.
Bei Hardware-Versand gibts die für 160€. Verarschen kann ich mich selber


----------

